# [OT] Server gechi.it down!!!!

## mouser

Buongiorno a tutti!

Chiedi subito scusa al forum per l'ot!

C'è un motivo particolare per cui il server dei GeCHI (www.gechi.it) risulta down????

Manutenzione o altro motivo????  :Confused:   :Confused: 

Scusate ancora, ma la paura di una ripetizione di eventi è alta  :Crying or Very sad: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

[edit]

Abbiamo per il momento controllato io e Lavish!!! Ed entrambi abbiamo lo stesso risultato (quindi non credo sia una mia impostazioni di rete)  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## luna80

ma per me non è down!

 :Rolling Eyes:  :Rolling Eyes:  :Rolling Eyes: , mmmm boh

si è risolto il problema nel frattempo magari?

----------

## lavish

Continua a non fungere qui

----------

## mouser

Idem, qui non funge

Anche

```

# ping www.gechi.it

```

e

```

# hosts www.gechi.it

# java jnslookup www.gechi.it

```

Non mi restituiscono nulla (e mi dicono che l'host-name non è corretto o non esiste)

@luna80: Per caso non è che è quello che ti risulta in cache????

Ciriciao

mouser  :Crying or Very sad: 

[edit]

Ho provato anche a inserire direttamente la pagina del forum.....

http://www.gechi.it/forums/viewforum.php?f=9

ma niente.....  :Confused: 

----------

## luna80

io continuo ad accedere, e non è grazie alla cache:

accedo anche direttamente al forum

```
La data di oggi è Mar Apr 05, 2005 9:29 am
```

strana la cosa.

----------

## earcar

Nemmeno per me è down!

Come luna80 *Il forum GeCHI pochi secondi fa wrote:*   

>  La data di oggi è Mar Apr 05, 2005 9:37 am

 

Non è che ci sono problemi di DNS?

----------

## PboY

confermo il down anche per me :°

----------

## hellraiser

sicuramente problema di DNS...

----------

## mouser

Mah, se qualcuno riesce a postarmi l'ip..... magari posso provare in quel modo.... non l'ho ancora imparato a memoria  :Laughing: 

Ciriciao

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## luna80

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Mah, se qualcuno riesce a postarmi l'ip..... 

 

216.127.94.17

ciao

----------

## lavish

Con l'ip funziona! o_0

----------

## earcar

 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  A me con l'ip non funziona! Ma con l'url va perfettamente!

----------

## lavish

Se lo digito con la mano sinistra non va, con la destra sì, ma con il piede destro no mentre con il sinitro sì. Dipende poi dall'angolazione del gomito però perchè non deve superare i 60 gradi altrimenti mi risolve solo l'ip....

----------

## mouser

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Se lo digito con la mano sinistra non va, con la destra sì, ma con il piede destro no mentre con il sinitro sì. Dipende poi dall'angolazione del gomito però perchè non deve superare i 60 gradi altrimenti mi risolve solo l'ip....
> 
> 

 

asdasd  :Laughing: 

Scherzi a parte, se inserisco l'ip a me manda su Techfusion.......  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ma che succede???

Mah!!

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## earcar

 *mouser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Scherzi a parte, se inserisco l'ip a me manda su Techfusion....... 

 

Esattamente quello che succede a me...

Però con l'url va...

Mah...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## shev

Premesso che io accedo tranquillamente a www.gechi.it, confermo però che potrebbero esserci problemi di dns. Faccio a tal proposito un mea culpa, spiegando la situazione: il dominio gechi.it è stato messo per non si sa quale motivo in stato "no maintainer", come tale è stato avvisato il titolare del dominio (io) di regolarizzare la situazione entro tre mesi dalla data indicata, pena la cancellazione del dominio. Ora, il titolare del dominio è un idiota ed era convinto che la scadenza dei tre mesi fosse per il 4 del mese prossimo, non di questo... scusatemi, sono un cretino  :Embarassed: 

Ora vedo se sono ancora in tempo per sistemare la cosa (mi servirebbero i dati del maintainer attuale da comunicare all'internic o come si chiama, parantido credo sia tu l'eletto a dovermi dare questi dati), male che vada basta che registriamo immediatamente www.gechi.it che dovrebbe risultare libero. 

Scusate ancora  :Embarassed: 

----------

## gutter

Quello che segue spiega il motivo dell'ip identico a quello di Tech Fusion.

Da quello che ho capito Tech Fusion utilizza apache con il Name Based Virtual Host.

Questa cosa la si evince dal fatto che tutti gli indirizzi:

```
gechi.it

fisciano.com

nalug.tuxlab.org

ecc..

```

Mappano sullo stesso IP: 216.127.94.17

Per chi non sapeese co'è il NBVH può dare un'occhiata qui: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/vhosts/name-based.html

P.S.: Credo che il problema sia legato ai dns, infatti da una sessione telnet:

```
gutter@giskard ~ $ telnet 216.127.94.17 80

Trying 216.127.94.17...

Connected to 216.127.94.17.

Escape character is '^]'.

GET / HTTP/1.1

host: www.gechi.it

HTTP/1.1 302 Found

Date: Tue, 05 Apr 2005 09:37:21 GMT

Server: Apache/1.3.33 (Unix) PHP/4.3.9 mod_perl/1.29

X-Powered-By: PHP/4.3.9

Set-Cookie: fsm_session=e6051b3bfe716cc4a38c2f39ec199873

Location: /index.php

Transfer-Encoding: chunked

Content-Type: text/html

1053

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="iso-8859-1"?><!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">

<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" xml:lang="it">

  <head>

    <title>Gechi</title>

    <link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="/style.css"/>

  </head>

  <body>

    <ul id="menuacc">

      <li><a href="#contenuto">vai al contenuto</a></li>

      <li><a href="#menu">vai al menu</a></li>

    </ul>

    <h1>Gechi Web Site</h1>

        

    

    <div id="bloccocentrale">

      <div id="contenuto">

        <h2>Benvenuti sul sito del Gechi</h2>

          <p>La comunità Gentoo Linux è orgogliosa di annunciare la nascita ufficiale del Gechi, la prima associazione italiana dedicata alla diffusione della cultura Gentoo in Italia e Svizzera Italiana.</p>

          <p>Per maggiori informazioni circa le finalità e gli obiettivi dell'associazione vi invitiamo a consultare il nostro <a href="manifesto.php">Manifesto</a></p>

          <p>Questo sito è soltanto una versione provvisoria, allestito per permettere il corretto svolgimento delle attività dell'associazione in attesa della versione definitiva del nostro portale, in fase di sviluppo (per maggiori informazioni o per chi volesse partecipare può leggere il post relativo alla parte <a href="http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=115348qui">tecnica</a> e ai <a href="http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=115251">contenuti</a>).

Nella sezione <a href="contatti.php">contatti</a> sarà pertanto possibile trovare informazioni per contattarci o porci domande riguardanti il Gechi e le sue finalità.</p>

[CUT]

  </body>

</html>

0

Connection closed by foreign host.
```

----------

## [PHT]Giangi

 *shev wrote:*   

> Premesso che io accedo tranquillamente a www.gechi.it, confermo però che potrebbero esserci problemi di dns. Faccio a tal proposito un mea culpa, spiegando la situazione: il dominio gechi.it è stato messo per non si sa quale motivo in stato "no maintainer", come tale è stato avvisato il titolare del dominio (io) di regolarizzare la situazione entro tre mesi dalla data indicata, pena la cancellazione del dominio. Ora, il titolare del dominio è un idiota ed era convinto che la scadenza dei tre mesi fosse per il 4 del mese prossimo, non di questo... scusatemi, sono un cretino 
> 
> Ora vedo se sono ancora in tempo per sistemare la cosa (mi servirebbero i dati del maintainer attuale da comunicare all'internic o come si chiama, parantido credo sia tu l'eletto a dovermi dare questi dati), male che vada basta che registriamo immediatamente www.gechi.it che dovrebbe risultare libero. 
> 
> Scusate ancora 

 

Shev ti vorrei dire che chi "lavora" puo' sbagliare, quindi non essere troppo severo con te stesso ..... 

E se mi permetti metterei in evidenza a tutti .... il tuo prezioso apporto alla causa dei gechi.

----------

## luna80

 *[PHT]Giangi wrote:*   

> Shev ti vorrei dire che chi "lavora" puo' sbagliare, quindi non essere troppo severo con te stesso ..... 
> 
> 

 

mi associo, capita!!  :Smile: 

----------

## ares

Credo che il problema sia + vasto.....questa notte nn andava neanche www.google.com e suoi derivati, it/linux ecc ecc , nemmeno il mio sito era raggiungibile che viene hostato da aruba

----------

## Parantido

 *ares wrote:*   

> Credo che il problema sia + vasto.....questa notte nn andava neanche www.google.com e suoi derivati, it/linux ecc ecc , nemmeno il mio sito era raggiungibile che viene hostato da aruba

 

Nessun problema di instradamento lato backbone !!! Era effettivamente un problema di dominio non registrato ... (la nostra cara RA di pisa aveva già provveduto a deallocare il dominio dal .it il che prevede una migrazione della modifica verso tutti i DNS MNT entro 24/48 ore ... per questo alcuni continuavano a vedere ed altri no!!!)

Cmq, lieta notizia, abbiamo provveduto a riregistrare il dominio con SHEV presso l'MNT di aruba (TECHNORAIL).

Perchè il dominio sia di nuovo visibile bisogna aspettare i seguenti tempi:

1) La latenza di shev nell'emettere un bonifico e trasmettere la ricevuta mezzo fax  :Laughing: 

2) La latenza dell'MNT con il NIC italia per reinserire la zona nel DNS  :Evil or Very Mad: 

3) La latenza RFC di un servizio Bind Bind/Like nel propagare la zona (24/48 da RFC ... 12 ore sono più che sufficienti solitamente)

Per altre domande avete i miei riferimenti (ICQ: 76175103 , MSN: parantido@msn.com)

Ciao  a tutti

----------

## Parantido

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Buongiorno a tutti!
> 
> Scusate ancora, ma la paura di una ripetizione di eventi è alta 
> 
> 

 

Capisco la vostra paura per le pene passate ... ma ho altre cause non-profit/open/free oltre i gechi .... un pò di fiducia  :Very Happy: 

Byez *

----------

## shev

 *Parantido wrote:*   

> Capisco la vostra paura per le pene passate ... ma ho altre cause non-profit/open/free oltre i gechi .... un pò di fiducia  

 

Sottoscrivo, abbiate fiducia: s'è mosso rapido e preciso, al più presto torneremo visibili al mondo. Pochi giorni di pazienza e sarà tutto sistemato, questa volta definitivamente (mi sto organizzando più seriamente questa volta: sbagliando si impara  :Wink:  ).

----------

## mouser

 *shev wrote:*   

>  *Parantido wrote:*   Capisco la vostra paura per le pene passate ... ma ho altre cause non-profit/open/free oltre i gechi .... un pò di fiducia   
> 
> Sottoscrivo, abbiate fiducia: s'è mosso rapido e preciso, al più presto torneremo visibili al mondo. Pochi giorni di pazienza e sarà tutto sistemato, questa volta definitivamente (mi sto organizzando più seriamente questa volta: sbagliando si impara  ).

 

Assolutamente la mia paura non era dovuta ad una mancanza di fiducia, probabilmente ho spiegato male!

Mi intendo un pochettino di architetture di rete, ma per quanto riguarda il lato tempistico/burocratico o le modalità teoriche/reali di registrazione di dominio, sono veramente ad uno stadio più che iniziale  :Laughing: 

Ho assolutamente piena fiducia nel vostro lavoro, e sono più che sicuro che il vostro operato sarà più che tempestivo!

Chiedo scusa se posso essere sembrato acido, non era assolutamente mio volere  :Very Happy: 

Ciriciao e grazie mille ad entrambi (ed a tutti per i test eseguiti)

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## xchris

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Quello che segue spiega il motivo dell'ip identico a quello di Tech Fusion.
> 
> Da quello che ho capito Tech Fusion utilizza apache con il Name Based Virtual Host.
> 
> 

 

esattamente...

per tornare a vedere il sito senza problemi basta fare

```

echo "216.127.94.17 www.gechi.it" >> /etc/hosts

```

e il sito dei gechi torna  :Smile: 

(mentre aspettiamo che ritorni alla normalita')

ciao

----------

## oRDeX

ma questo è normale?

```
$ host -t ns gechi.it

Host gechi.it not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)

```

e anche questo?

```
$ whois gechi.it

**************************************************

* Please note that any results obtained are a    * 

* subgroup of the data contained in the database *

*                                                *

* The full objects' data can be visualised at:   *

* http://www.nic.it/RA/database/index.html       *

**************************************************

No entries found in the IT-NIC database.

```

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Sotto i sistemi windows la cosa è analoga:

```
echo 216.127.94.17 www.gechi.it >> $LOCAZIONE_VARIABILE\hosts
```

Dove: $LOCAZIONE_VARIABILE

Windows XP = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\ETC

Windows 2K = C:\WINNT\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\ETC

Win 98\ME   = C:\WINDOWS

----------

## Parantido

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> ma questo è normale?
> 
> ....
> 
> 

 

Normalissimo, come vi ho già detto il NIC ha già provveduto a rimuovere la zona dai loro server dns del .it (151.1.1.1)

Per quanto ne so, lato burocratico, loro deallocano la zona e si riservano 3 mesi di tempo prima di rendere il dominio rivendibile ad Admin-C differenti dal precedente (più o meno)

Quindi per ora è come se il dominio gechi.it fosse libero e acquistabile.

Non so se Shev ha già inoltrato pagamento e fax (premerei per questa cosa ... purtroppo la burocrazia della nostra RA è veramente devastante)

Byez *

----------

## Parantido

 *mouser wrote:*   

>  *shev wrote:*    *Parantido wrote:*   Capisco la vostra paura per le pene passate ... ma ho altre cause non-profit/open/free oltre i gechi .... un pò di fiducia   
> 
> Sottoscrivo, abbiate fiducia: s'è mosso rapido e preciso, al più presto torneremo visibili al mondo. Pochi giorni di pazienza e sarà tutto sistemato, questa volta definitivamente (mi sto organizzando più seriamente questa volta: sbagliando si impara  ). 
> 
> Assolutamente la mia paura non era dovuta ad una mancanza di fiducia, probabilmente ho spiegato male!
> ...

 

Tranquillo,

non mi sei per niente parso acido ... anzi è lecito interessarsi del proprio dominio!!!

Era giusto per evitare di creare allarmismi ... non ho intenzione di abbandonare un gruppo che abbraccia la cultura open in genere.

By

----------

## earcar

 *xchris wrote:*   

> 
> 
> esattamente...
> 
> per tornare a vedere il sito senza problemi basta fare
> ...

 

e per il server mail.gechi.it?? Qual'è il'IP giusto?

----------

## mouser

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> Sotto i sistemi windows la cosa è analoga:
> 
> ```
> echo 216.127.94.17 www.gechi.it >> $LOCAZIONE_VARIABILE\hosts
> ```
> ...

 

Volevo solo fare un appuntino......

Per WindowsXP potrebbe anche essere C:\WINNT\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\ETC

Non so bene da cosa dipenda, ma a casa ho C:\WINDOWS, ed al lavoro ho C:\WINNT (e non sono sotto dominio o cose varie).....

mah.

----------

## earcar

 *earcar wrote:*   

> e per il server mail.gechi.it?? Qual'è il'IP giusto?

 

Mi rispondo da solo... (anche se l'IP me l'ha dato parantido  :Very Happy:  ) 

per accedere al server mail.gechi.it basta dare:

```
echo "216.127.94.17 mail.gechi.it" >> /etc/hosts
```

Ciauz

earcar  :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *mouser wrote:*   

> Per WindowsXP potrebbe anche essere C:\WINNT\SYSTEM32\DRIVERS\ETC

 puoi scegliere la cartella in cui installare windows...forse chi ha installato al lavoro è un nostalgico di w2k  :Wink: 

Che questa sia l'ennesimo piccolo indizio che lo stack tcp da win 2k in poi sia stato preso da BSD?

```
 Directory di C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\etc

22/11/2003  13.42    <DIR>          ..

22/11/2003  13.42    <DIR>          .

23/09/2002  19.52             7.228 services

23/09/2002  19.48               394 networks

23/09/2002  19.50               847 protocol

23/09/2002  19.50             1.135 quotes

07/04/2005  01.31               825 hosts

06/04/2005  15.05             3.784 lmhosts.sam
```

----------

## shev

 *Parantido wrote:*   

> Non so se Shev ha già inoltrato pagamento e fax (premerei per questa cosa ... purtroppo la burocrazia della nostra RA è veramente devastante)

 

Eccomi, scusate l'assenza ma sono stato particolarmente preso in questi giorni. Il pagamento e i relativi fax li ho fatti subito dopo l'incontro con parantido, quindi il 6 mattina. Sto attendendo che mi confermino tutto e attivino il servizio. Appena so qualcosa di nuovo vi avverto. La nostra parte è fatta, vediamo quanto ci mettono loro adesso  :Smile: 

----------

## oRDeX

mitico shev   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## oRDeX

Possibile che per questo problema non funzioni l'invio di mail dal server?

Ho cambiato mail nel mio profilo..ma non mi arriva la mail di conferma e quindi il mio account è momentaneamente inattivo..qualcuno piò fare qualcosa???   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## shev

Aggiornamento: finalmente, dopo interminabile attesa, m'è arrivato il messaggio di conferma che il dominio è nuovamente nostro e attivo. Ho appena impostato i DNS corretti (spero  :Razz: ), quindi tempo 48 ore massimo dovreste poter raggiungere correttamente www.gechi.it.

----------

## oRDeX

Per il mio problema si può fare qualcosa?

----------

## Parantido

 *oRDeX wrote:*   

> Possibile che per questo problema non funzioni l'invio di mail dal server?
> 
> Ho cambiato mail nel mio profilo..ma non mi arriva la mail di conferma e quindi il mio account è momentaneamente inattivo..qualcuno piò fare qualcosa???    

 

Si possibilissimo, deallocate le zone DNS (e soprattutto i record MX) la gestione della posta è down.

Cmq ho provveduto ad aggiornare anche gli altri record del dominio.

Una brutta notizia devo darvela. Purtroppo gechi.it è stato aggiunto sotto il mio account dove ho altri clienti e, non perchè non mi fidi di shev, ma putroppo devo cambiare password. Parlerò con i tizi di aruba per vedere se è possibile trasferire il dominio gechi.it sotto un altro account aruba in modo da darvelo in gestione.

Credetemi ... davvero non è diffidenza la mia (purtroppo collaboro anche con un'altra persona).

Byez *

----------

## shev

 *Parantido wrote:*   

> Una brutta notizia devo darvela. Purtroppo gechi.it è stato aggiunto sotto il mio account dove ho altri clienti e, non perchè non mi fidi di shev, ma putroppo devo cambiare password. Parlerò con i tizi di aruba per vedere se è possibile trasferire il dominio gechi.it sotto un altro account aruba in modo da darvelo in gestione

 

Tranquillo, per me non ci sono problemi, ne mi offendo di certo (anzi, capisco benissimo la situazione e apprezzo la tua professionalità  :Wink:  ).

Se si riuscisse a splittare sarebbe meglio, vorrei mantenere io il "potere" sul dominio, viste le esperienze passate mi sentirei più sicuro in caso di problemi o sparizioni. Se non fosse possibile, no problem, se mi assicuri che non scappi con il dominio per me va bene così  :Razz: 

----------

## earcar

Bella shev! Funziona!  :Wink: 

Ho appena ripulito il file /etc/hosts  :Cool: 

Ciauz

earcar  :Wink: 

----------

## mouser

Funzia anche su a Milano......

File hosts pulito e rassettato alla grande!

Bella!

mouser  :Wink: 

----------

## oRDeX

tutto ok   :Wink:   :Wink: 

----------

## Parantido

 *shev wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tranquillo, per me non ci sono problemi, ne mi offendo di certo (anzi, capisco benissimo la situazione e apprezzo la tua professionalità  ).
> 
> Se si riuscisse a splittare sarebbe meglio, vorrei mantenere io il "potere" sul dominio, viste le esperienze passate mi sentirei più sicuro in caso di problemi o sparizioni. Se non fosse possibile, no problem, se mi assicuri che non scappi con il dominio per me va bene così 

 

Tranquillo, per il dominio ho fatto intestare te come admin-c proprio per farvi stare più tranquilli e dare a te il potere decisionale sulla zona (puoi disdire il dominio, trasferirlo, rinnovarlo etc etc), i dati che ti chiesi non erano solo per la fatturazione  :Laughing: 

Ho aperto proprio ora una richiesta su aruba per far spostare il dominio gechi.it sotto un nuovo account che provvederò ad intestare a Shev (se nessuno ha nulla da ridire), di modo da avere anche il controllo completo sulla generazione di livelli di terza sul dominio, redirezioni e cambio MNT.

Vi farò sapere quanto prima

Byez *

----------

